# Anyone from Orange County?



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't know if a support group is the right thing for me, but it's something to consider if there's some good ones out there.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Im from Orange County.


----------



## sengd001 (Dec 17, 2004)

'kj


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

If anyone's interested in getting together informally just socialize, I think that could fun. Maybe we could see a movie and get lunch or something. Since I just moved to OC recently, I haven't gotten to make too many connections. I've never met people off the internet before, but this seems less sketchy than craigslist and other forums, so I may consider it .


----------



## lead123 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Long Beach*

I am from Long Beach and was trying to find a support group or something. I am not too familiar with this site but I will post my e-mail

[email protected]


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I believe there's a support group in Orange County listed here:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/categories/176.html


----------



## socalmike (Oct 27, 2008)

another oc person here


----------



## ArticFlames (Nov 21, 2008)

I used to live in Orange county, costa mesa...moved though


----------



## navin09 (Dec 1, 2008)

*OC SAS picnic this saturday, 12/6*

well i'm 28/m in Orange County , Irvine. I just stumbled upon this site recently and what a find. I'm glad there's a whole bunch of us in the LA area.

there's actually a regular SAS meetup group in Irvine. I'm new to it myself.

http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/

There's a regular monthly meeting (picnic) this saturday, dec 6th that i am thinking of attending. If anybody else wants to go, i would love to hear from you. I believe the picnic is at a park in Fountain valley. The details can be found on that link.

if you are really interested, please do signup for this group and RSVP for this event. As I mentioned before, I'm a first-timer myself and just wanted to share this local SAS group with you guys. 

Hope you're having fun!


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

That sounds like a cool idea Navin, I'll have to check out that link.

I'm from the Mission Viejo area, and have been wondering about some type of group.....just so indecisive about it all.


----------

